# 5' 5" Vertical Jigging rod



## Ryan Y

Just wrapping this one up, dont know if Ill keep it and fish it or sell it and build another one for myself yet.

None the less, I like these rods though. Even for just plain bottom fishing.

6 foot Mudhole blank cut to 5' 5" with fuji guides...(thanks for your tips Clyde)


----------



## thebeachcaster

*Ryan*

Very, Very nice!!! what else can I say?


----------



## Ryan Y

Hey Ward, I got the fish wrap down with no problem as well. I cant believe I did it on the first try. But I cut it off tonight as I got in the middle of closing the wraps. All the sudden I saw where I could be adding eyes and fins in the wraps so its now cut off again. Ill begin again tommorow.


----------



## thebeachcaster

*I Think*

It would be cool to wrap a heaver with ghost crabs, foxes, racoons, gulls and other predators pictured in the thread weave ....I think it is doable but man it would be some work....

As for cutting a wrap off....... well Ryan it builds character, kinda like pickn out a backlash  Just wondering, How many hours of work did ya put the blade to?


----------



## Ryan Y

Only about an hour or two.


----------



## AtlantaKing

I also wrapped up one of Mudhole's Vertical Jigging blanks. I picked the 5'8" XXH version as I needed one for jigging amberjack down in NC. The blank is immensely strong, as it will dead lift a 20lb weight off of the ground. Sadly, that's more than can be said of the Shimano Stradic 8000FH I had originally planned to pair it with (the Stradic will only pull around 18lbs of drag ) Lift pictures to follow 

Finished rod









Stripper guide (Reversed) and wrap









Close up of wrap in front of fore grip









Lift with Stradic 8000FH (drag tightened as far as it'll go)









Lifting a 20lb dumbbell with the rod (yes, I realize the reel is a Saltiga, but I don't have any spinners on hand that'll pull more than 20lbs of drag )


----------



## Ryan Y

NIce. I did the same thing, reversed the stripper guide.

I had planned on putting a Penn Slammer 460 on it so far as it has the HT100 drags. I had it out lifting one side of my rod basket off the ground. I know the slammer is not designed for this but it lines up good with the guides and actually suits it very well.


----------



## Clyde

Here's the Mudhole vertical jig blanks I built on. First up is the CBVJ 6050. I cut 2" out of the tip and 6" out of the butt for a total length of 5'4". I put my saltist 20H on it with 55lb daiwa braid. This thing is light as a feather and I've landed some quality fish on it. 20# AJ's and 15# red grouper.



















Next up is the CBVJ 6060. I cut 10" from the butt on this one to make it 5'2". I built this one spinning. Stripper guide is a 30H surf guide, then a SVG 16, then mnsg 12's. Awesome set up. This one is very comparable to the heaviest Shimano rod you see in the stores. Have caught lots of quality fish on this one too. Had a Saragosa 8000 on it but just upgraded to the Saragosa 18000.




























Now for the big gun, the CBVJ 5810. I cut 6" from the butt on this one to make it 5'2" total. This is a beast of a rod. Spiral wrapped this one too, put a Shimano TLD Star 15/30 on it with upgraded drags from smooth drag. Can get about 25# of drag with this reel, and it's holding up extremely well to the abuse. The gears and anti reverse dawg in this reel are very, very strong. I highly reccomend it for an entry level jigging/bottom fishing reel. I'll use it until I decide to upgrade or until it breaks. Have landed 20# gag grouper with ease on this set up.


----------



## basstardo

I've never done vertical jigging, so forgive the noob question, but why are the rods so short? Does that give an advantage on putting the heat on the fish?


----------



## AtlantaKing

For Japanese style vertical jigging, the rods are that short and are spinners for a couple of reasons. First, the rods are short and thin so that they can be as light as possible; this is important as sometimes, one may have to jig hard and fast all day, and it'd be tiring with a longer, heavier rod. Secondly, a short rod gives the fisherman more leverage than a longer rod when used without the benefit of the rail. On a center console boat (which is where this style of fishing shines), there's no rail to use so one must fight the fish with his arms and the rod butt in a belt. 

The use of a spinning reel is so that it's easier to work jigs fast. When cranking as fast as you can, it's hard to level line on a conventional so a spinner makes it easier. However, due to the relative complexity of a spinning reel, and making one put out enough drag for this style of fishing, the big spinners used are usually very expensive (Stella ~$900, Saltiga ~$750, Twinspin ~$850).

That said, this is not the end-all-be-all type of fishing that Shimano would have you believe. This is merely another arrow in the quiver (a very specialized one at that), so to speak. Spinning jig rods don't work all that well on big partyboats with high freeboards and high rails, nor do they work all that well for a slow bite. When jigging slow, like with a diamond jig, a conventional set-up works just fine. When it comes to fighting big fish, a long(er) conventional rod with the rail puts a lot more pressure than a short spinner as you're letting your body weight work for you, rather than just your arms


----------



## basstardo

Part of the reason I asked that question was because of the type of rods the long range fleet guys used in SoCal. They've got the rail for leverage though. I can definitely understand the short rod being easier on the arms for working a jig for an extended period of time.


----------



## Ryan Y

*Heres more of the Mudhole Jigging rod.*

65# Sufix Braid

Mudhole Jigging blank.

Twenty pounds of wieght.

<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=67f9a368f1f218696af759" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="600" height="526" wmode="transparent" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=67f9a368f1f218696af759&skin_id=601&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;line-height:20px;padding-bottom:15px;width:600px;text-align:center;"><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=67f9a368f1f218696af759&skin_id=601&source=emplay" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/67f9a368f1f218696af759/601.gif" style="border:0px;" width="600" /></a><br/><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/landing?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt2" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Photo and video editing at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">www.OneTrueMedia.com</span></a></div></div>


----------



## AtlantaKing

Ryan, which model was that? 

Interestingly enough, I couldn't get my Stradic 8000 to lock down enough to pick up the weight without letting line out. I tried it with both the stock drags and greased Carbontex drags.


----------



## Ryan Y

*The reel or the rod?*

The reel is the slammer 460. HT100 drags.

The rod, I dont know the exact model right atthis moment but its the second highest wieght class.


----------



## Pier Dweller

Very nice Ryan....Excellent work,

PD


----------



## ASK4Fish

been looking at these blanks on mudhole, thinking of doing a fighting rod out of it...just wondering if you have any comments about the kit they have put together, and whether the components they come with are worth it or not...most of their kits ive put together for sale have come out really well, just wondering if this kit is any good, of if i should shell out for the blank and higher quality components...


----------



## Ryan Y

*I dunno.*



ASK4Fish said:


> been looking at these blanks on mudhole, thinking of doing a fighting rod out of it...just wondering if you have any comments about the kit they have put together, and whether the components they come with are worth it or not...most of their kits ive put together for sale have come out really well, just wondering if this kit is any good, of if i should shell out for the blank and higher quality components...


I havnt used any of thier kits. I just buy the components which I intend on using.

Check in with Clyde though. He can sometimes put a kit together for you a good price.


----------



## NateM

Awesome rod man, I'm still debating to buy the shimano or make my own jigging rod. I love the wrap job you put on it.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## gus

beautiful wrap job, i like those acid wraps


----------



## Ryan Y

*NateM*

Daiwa, calstar and Barefoot have some decent jigging rods as well.


----------



## NateM

Ryan I checked out the rods and the ratings are killing me. I know shimano over rates, but it seems like barefoots and daiwas 15-40 rating may be too light. How do you find the sweet spot on these babies when the ratings are so screwed up? I'll be using 20-30 pounds of drag and cant figure out how to find that sweet rod. Ive tried some out at Tex's but they only had shimanos hooked up.


----------



## Clyde

Nate - what reel & line will you be using? Also, you gonna be jigging or bait fishing or both?


----------



## NateM

Hey Clyde Id be using a Stradic 8000FI with 50 or 65 pound braid, havent made that decision yet. I would use it for jigging and maybe a little short distance popping. Is there anyway to find out the max drag on a rod if they dont give it to you? That would make things a lot easier!


----------



## Clyde

Nate, you want the 6060.


----------



## NateM

Sorry for dragging this thread on. Thanks a lot clyde, just wondering, for that setup, do you recommend any factory rods?


----------



## Clyde

The heaviest Shimano jigging rod would be my suggestion.


----------

